

Why Startups Shouldn't Use Technical Recruiters - jaredblake
http://jaredblake.posterous.com/why-startups-shouldnt-use-technical-recruiter

======
amorphid
Just find a better recruiter.

~~~
jaredblake
True. But the problem with the recruiter still exists because they just need
to give you candidates consider. There may be recruiters that do a better job
at qualifying their candidates, but the paradigm is still the same.

